# My crazy experiments



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Juice testing night for me 

These are some of my crazy experiments. There are some real gems here, but some are just rocks.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (16/5/15)

Best part of Diy is sampling all your creations. Enjoy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/5/15)

Let us know which are the gems @BumbleBee 
Nice labelling of all the numbers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/5/15)

I had an awesome week with DIY. 3 or 4 of the juices I mixed weeks ago, finished steeping.

All new recipes being sampled for the first time... And I really believe I'm getting into the swing of things with the whole DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

This whole DIY thing is tons of fun 

A lot of those are single flavour "samples". I don't get a lot of time to play, sometimes a whole month goes by where nothing gets mixed. But when I get time the stash doubles in size 

I have a NET (Natural Extracted Tea) that is totally out of this world, a rooibos tea with a sprinkle of cinnamon and a dash of cream, insanely delicious!

Here's one for the Peanut Butter fans:

12% - Peanut Butter (TFA)
8% - Double Chocolate Clear (TFA)
4% - Graham Cracker Clear (TFA)
1% - EM10%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This whole DIY thing is tons of fun
> 
> A lot of those are single flavour "samples". I don't get a lot of time to play, sometimes a whole month goes by where nothing gets mixed. But when I get time the stash doubles in size
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy! How did you go about doing the extract on the tea?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Sounds yummy! How did you go about doing the extract on the tea?


Empty out 4 teabags in a 50ml glass bottle (I used the blue ones from SkyBlue). Top the bottle up with PG and dunk the bottle in a mug of boiled water. Leave for half an hour then top up again with PG. Dunk it in boiled water again and leave it to steep for a day. Strap a coffee filter over a glass with rubber bands and empty the tea out into the filter, this requires a bit of gentle shaking to get all that stuff out through the tiny bottleneck. The good stuff will work its way through the filter in a few hours. This is a good time to make a cup of tea, the aroma coming from the extract will leave you little choice here

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Empty out 4 teabags in a 50ml glass bottle (I used the blue ones from SkyBlue). Top the bottle up with PG and dunk the bottle in a mug of boiled water. Leave for half an hour then top up again with PG. Dunk it in boiled water again and leave it to steep for a day. Strap a coffee filter over a glass with rubber bands and empty the tea out into the filter, this requires a bit of gentle shaking to get all that stuff out through the tiny bottleneck. The good stuff will work its way through the filter in a few hours. This is a good time to make a cup of tea, the aroma coming from the extract will leave you little choice here


This works exactly the same for ground filter coffee


----------



## Waheed (16/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Juice testing night for me
> 
> These are some of my crazy experiments. There are some real gems here, but some are just rocks.
> 
> View attachment 27268


Hats off to you @BumbleBee. I make only around 4 at a time lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Empty out 4 teabags in a 50ml glass bottle (I used the blue ones from SkyBlue). Top the bottle up with PG and dunk the bottle in a mug of boiled water. Leave for half an hour then top up again with PG. Dunk it in boiled water again and leave it to steep for a day. Strap a coffee filter over a glass with rubber bands and empty the tea out into the filter, this requires a bit of gentle shaking to get all that stuff out through the tiny bottleneck. The good stuff will work its way through the filter in a few hours. This is a good time to make a cup of tea, the aroma coming from the extract will leave you little choice here


I've been tempted to do this for a while now, I'd love a nice peach iced tea. Juicy peach, tea extract, EM with a touch of Koolada. Think I'm gonna do this tomorrow!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/15)

Gambit said:


> I've been tempted to do this for a while now, I'd love a nice peach iced tea. Juicy peach, tea extract, EM with a touch of Koolada. Think I'm gonna do this tomorrow!


Ah that sounds good, I don't have any Juicy Peach but a few drops of lemon juice and EM should do the trick.


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Ah that sounds good, I don't have any Juicy Peach but a few drops of lemon juice and EM should do the trick.


Yeah that could be really good. I've also seen different kinds of berry teas at the pick n pay, I'd love to know if they make decent extracts for juice.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Yeah that could be really good. I've also seen different kinds of berry teas at the pick n pay, I'd love to know if they make decent extracts for juice.


I've tried a few of those flavored teas, they're very weak. You're better off just making an extract with plain tea and adding the flavouring yourself, strawberry or raspberry should do quite nicely. 

I have some Spiced Chai Tea that I'd like to extract too, so many ideas, so little time

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (17/5/15)

Cool good to know. Yes a vanilla chai latte! Chai extract, vanilla swirl, sweet cream, maybe a touch of cinnamon danish/ cinnamon sugar cookie. That sounds frikkin amazing. Haha yeah man that's the problem too little time. You gotta make that one though, sounds amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Cool good to know. Yes a vanilla chai latte! Chai extract, vanilla swirl, sweet cream, maybe a touch of cinnamon danish/ cinnamon sugar cookie. That sounds frikkin amazing. Haha yeah man that's the problem too little time. You gotta make that one though, sounds amazing.


Oooh I like the sound of this latte, I need to try that  thanks for the idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> This works exactly the same for ground filter coffee


i tried this a while back with ground coffee and wow i can kick myself as i gave it to my mom as she is a coffee snob and loved it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam (17/11/15)

Haven't tried tea yet.. will do so immediately. however the coffee works really well, as does other dried spices, i have a blend of raw spices.. chai basics that i roast, grind and extract using the method bumblebee described, unbeatable. 
Not as potent as a synthetic concentrate, but without the chemical aftertaste many can carry, just smooth and pure.


----------



## Eequinox (17/11/15)

cam said:


> Haven't tried tea yet.. will do so immediately. however the coffee works really well, as does other dried spices, i have a blend of raw spices.. chai basics that i roast, grind and extract using the method bumblebee described, unbeatable.
> Not as potent as a synthetic concentrate, but without the chemical aftertaste many can carry, just smooth and pure.


raw spices ? what kind of spices this sounds interesting


----------



## th1rte3n (18/11/15)

Quick noob question, do you use the tea/coffee extracted PG as a concentrate or do you just add your other flavorings and VG to it?


----------



## cam (18/11/15)

Cinnamon stands up well alone. and i do a mix blend of star anise, cinnamon, allspice, cardamon nutmeg and even a little black pepper.
And yes this is used as a flavourant extract to be combined with other flavours and a vg\pg base.


----------



## cam (18/11/15)

oops, forgot to mention clove, clove also extracts beautifully. 
for those interested in trying this remember to toast lightly then grind your spice in a mortise and pestle. 
And give it more some time to extract.. about 2 days seems good. too much doesnt seem to be good either. 
Not sure where the limit is, but i have one i left for 3 weeks, not happy with that one. could be other factors at play, spice quality over roasting etc, but i wont go there again to find out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/11/15)

Basically depends on the strength of the base material for the extract, if you used 4 teabags then that would be your base mix and you'd add the other ingredients in.
If you used a half bag of filter ground coffee then you could consider that as your concentrate. I was thinking the equivalent of 1 cup of coffee might be approx 1.5ml of final mix and would use that as an initial guideline.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/11/15)

th1rte3n said:


> Quick noob question, do you use the tea/coffee extracted PG as a concentrate or do you just add your other flavorings and VG to it?


Use it as a concentrate, with my tea extraction method I use it at around 10%. I've tried some coffees too but get very inconsistent results sometimes using the coffee extract up to 50% and it's still weak, but I do like my coffee strong.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom. F (18/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Use it as a concentrate, with my tea extraction method I use it at around 10%. I've tried some coffees too but get very inconsistent results sometimes using the coffee extract up to 50% and it's still weak, but I do like my coffee strong.


I found the same but one thing I noticed is that lighter roast coffees require a longer steep/extraction time and a higher % in your final mix. My dark roast espresso extract is potent even at 3 or so %.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## th1rte3n (19/11/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Use it as a concentrate, with my tea extraction method I use it at around 10%. I've tried some coffees too but get very inconsistent results sometimes using the coffee extract up to 50% and it's still weak, but I do like my coffee strong.


Cool thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (19/11/15)

For coffee I use fizzmustard's ratio - 5 tablespoons finely ground coffee to 20ml PG.
I use the resulting concentrate at 2-5%

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

